# Disabling Cool and Quiet



## MC91 (Nov 13, 2009)

Not positive if this is where I should post this problem.

I have an AMD Sempron 3100+ with XP and I am trying to disable cool and quiet. The problem is that I can't find the Cool and Quiet in the bios. Not too sure if I'm even in the bios since at blue screen, it shows CMOS at the top but I assume they are the same thing since there are some bios options there as well.

What possible names could Cool and Quiet be listed under...since I can't find it in the options?

Any others routes I can do to achieve the same effect as disabling cool and quiet? 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 14, 2009)

If its not listed in your bios. Go to Power Options and set it to Home/Office then uninstall the AMD Cool & Quiet driver.


----------



## bigrich0086 (Nov 14, 2009)

Be sure you have latelst bios update. As Cool n Quiet is Bios related and not Windows. If you dont have it in bios then you need to update.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 14, 2009)

bigrich0086 said:


> Be sure you have latelst bios update. As Cool n Quiet is Bios related and not Windows. If you dont have it in bios then you need to update.


 
Some OEM boards have it disabled or enabled by default without a bios option. If its enabled by defauft you can turn it off through Windows by setting your power option to Home/Office or Always on, then uninstall the driver. It works with the bios (which really just enables or not) and through Windows to configure it.


----------



## lawson_jl (Nov 14, 2009)

It's listed as Cool and Quiet in every BIOS i've seen it in.  It's also likely your system doesn't even have it? What makes you think it even on?


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 14, 2009)

StrangleHold said:


> If its not listed in your bios. Go to Power Options and set it to Home/Office then uninstall the AMD Cool & Quiet driver.



Or just set Power Options to "Performance". This essentially turns off cool&quiet


----------

